# Metadata viewer in PS CC (2014) has changed - missing the Advanced tab



## LouieSherwin (Jul 13, 2014)

The File Info metadata viewer in CC (2014) has been reformatted. The view tabs are now in a side column instead of across the top. One minor problem is that the "Advanced" tab is missing in the new viewer. This was a formatted hierarchal view of all the included image metadata. You can still get to the detail information in the "Raw Data" tab but it is much harder to read.

At least in previous editions the viewer was an extendable app and you could create and add your own custom viewer tabs for specialized metadata. Has anyone here heard of or know of a way to reimplement the Advanced tab?

-louie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 13, 2014)

I haven't heard of anything, sorry Louie.


----------

